# Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)



## Stulle (1. Mai 2014)

Das es geht weiß ich den ich tue es gerade (mal wieder) aber giebt es unter euch noch gleichgesinnte? Und wen ja was für gerät benutzt ihr, was könnt ihr empfehlen was ehr nicht.

Ich steh hier mit 2 ebay ruten, eben so einer Rolle und einer Brandungsrolle mit 35er mono.

Macht extrem laune [emoji41] 

Vieleicht ist ja schon jemand erfahrener als ich und stellt sein gerät vor ?


----------



## F1SCHER (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Moin

Sind das "normale" Feeseruten oder die für die Brandung ? 
Welche Ruten sind das wenn ich Fragen darf ? 

Gruss


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Bezeichnet werden beide als heavy feeder die eine 4m bis 120(laut hersteller^^) und die andere 4.2 m 150g (der trau ich das auch zu) beiden fehlt für meinen Geschmack nen halber meter unterhalb der rolle um richtig weit zu werfen


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*









Die 2. Empfinde ich als zu weich.


----------



## wrdaniel (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Solange das Wetter und das Wasser mitspielt sollte es kein Problem sein. Hat man aber z.B. zuviel Kraut im Wasser, sind die "kleinen" Ringe an den Zitterspitzen etwas hinderlich.

Ansonsten - ohne Futterkorb oder Ähnlichem kein "Feedern". Ist wohl eher ein Bradungsangeln mit Zitterspitze gemeint.


----------



## Stulle (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Klar richtig in die brandung kann man damit nicht deswegen hab ich extra nicht Brandungsangeln geschrieben.


----------



## Stulle (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Ich denke fürs nächste werd ich mir "kleinere" Weitwurfrollen mit 12er Geflecht holen. Die Wind Anfälligkeit ist bei 35er schon enorm. 

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## lsski (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Gehe mal in dein Bastelkeller und bastel dir eine Zitterspitze mit großen Ringen und du bist der King am der Waterkant.


----------



## dorsch20 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Solange das Wetter und das Wasser mitspielt sollte es kein Problem sein. Hat man aber z.B. zuviel Kraut im Wasser, sind die "kleinen" Ringe an den Zitterspitzen etwas hinderlich.
> 
> Ansonsten - ohne Futterkorb oder Ähnlichem kein "Feedern". Ist wohl eher ein Bradungsangeln mit Zitterspitze gemeint.



Genau.
Der Name sagt es schon.
Das Charakteristische beim Feedern ist die Fütterung in der Nähe des Hakens.


----------



## steffen1 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Gehe mit zwei Sänger Sensitec Heavy Feeder ans Meer. 13er PowerPro als Schnur ohne Schlagschnur. Die Bissausbeute ist deutlich besser seitdem da jeder Biss erkannt wird. Werfe aber max. 110 gr. bei entsprechendem Wetter. Macht (mir) einfach mehr Spass, hat aber seine Grenzen. Bräuchte solche Spitzen wie Isski schreibt dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## steen (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Moin bin auch so ein "spinner" zwecks der sog. feederruten, und das schon seit jahren. ich hab zwei sog. ultra-heavy, eine von berkley und eine von spro, jeweils 4,50m lang und mit 250g wurfgewicht angegeben(das hab ich aber noch nie versucht).
mit dünner geflochtener(12er code red und sog. 18er als schlagschnur(irgendso ein zeug von Moritz) macht das echt laune, und ich nehm die auch bei "garstig" auflandig, denn bei kraut sind die dicken stöcker genauso anfällig, vor allem mit monoschnur und wippen auch permanent in der welle.weite muss ich da ja sowieso nicht machen.
einfach probieren, wem`s zusagt; keine angst, auf weite kommt man damit und bei sch..strom gibt es ja auch krallen um die 100g, die fliegen auch, und ohne viel klimbim am vorfach noch besser
lg jörg


----------



## Stulle (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Ich war gestern bei moritz in kaltenkirchen und hab da auch ne schicke rute gesehen große ringe 4.5 m 250g wg und gutes rückrad kost aber 260€ X(


----------



## derporto (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Habe mir für genau diesen Zweck 2 Spro Big River Pellet Feeder zugelegt: http://www.angelplatz.de/SPRO_BIG_RIVER_PELLET_FEEDER_XH_3_60_100_250g_Feederrute--apbrp1?referer=froogle&gclid=CKLB18_Nwb4CFScHwwod9VMAZA

Fische ich sowohl von der Seebrücke als auch in der Brandung mit Bleien bis 150 Gramm, was mir in aller Regel bisher ausreichte.

Ich für meinen Teil werde nie wieder harte Brandungsstöcker fischen. Habe zwar welche im Schrank, ertappe mich aber dabei wie ich sie verstauben lassen und doch immer zur Feeder greife. Bisserkennung absolut top, der Drill macht teilweise sogar Spaß, auf Wurfweite komme ich auch und ich kann Sie außer bei einer Kombi aus Starkwind/Starke Brandung/Kraut bei allen Bedingungen fischen.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Stulle (9. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Mit großen ringen wird schwierig was preißwertes zu finden bisher hab ich das nur bei shimano gesehen und die lagen über 200€ #c

Link die wollte ich mir noch mal in live angucken #h


----------



## Andal (9. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Für die Ostseefischerei habe ich meine Daiwa Procaster-Feeder, 390/-150 gr. auch schon hergenommen. Die Spitzenringe haben einen Durchmesser von 4 mm. Nicht mit einer originären Surfrute zu vergleichen, aber für eine Feeder sind sie recht groß.


----------



## matchuli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

will das nächste woche im urlaub auch so machen feederrute 3,75m 4 unzen spitze max wg. 180gr .  hab mich auch hier im anglerboard schon bischen informiert was ich so brauch ,und hab bis auf köder die ich mir vor ort kauf alles zusammen.
hab wurf test mit 125 gr und 150gr gemacht und sportplatz dabei überwurfen, 8kg geflecht und 0,40mm schlagschnur mit 2 haken systen.

na gut , erste würfe waren bescheiden und sind voll nach rechts geflogen weil ich sonst im sitzen werf. hab dann mal die wurfbewegung im leerlauf gemacht und gemerkt das die rute in abwurfstellung auf ca 1uhrr nach rechts zeigt fussposition mit rute in abwurfstellung soweit nach links korigiert bis rute in wurfrichtung zeigt, nochmal geworfen ,super.


----------



## matchuli (10. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Spitzenring diskussion find ich seltsam !
fische auch beim feedern am fluss schlagschnur , bei mir ist noch nie was ringbedingt hängengeblieben!


----------



## Stulle (10. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Also nehmen wir mal an du hast ne 30er hauptschnur und machst da eine 45er schlagschnur dran dann wird das meist schon nicht zu werfen sein mal abgesehen von von dem wurfweitenverlust durch die Reibung


----------



## Baum1309 (11. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*



matchuli schrieb:


> Spitzenring diskussion find ich seltsam !
> fische auch beim feedern am fluss schlagschnur , bei mir ist noch nie was ringbedingt hängengeblieben!


 

Hi Matchuli,

das Problem bei der Feeder ist, dass dir bei starkem Krautgang ständig die Schnur oben am Ring im Kraut stecken bleibt.
Hatte das Problem letzten Herbst als ich mal ne Feeder in der Brandung ausprobieren wollte. Laufend war der Spitzenring voller Kraut und ständig hat die Schnur blockiert. Dabei sind mir 3 Bleie verloren gegangen, da sie dann wieder abgesunken sind und verkanteten.


----------



## Fridjof (14. August 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Versuche mich auch zum Brandungsangeln-light.

Da die Spitzenringe auch bei einer Heavy-Feeder Rute doch relativ klein sind, habe als Alternative eine schöne 2-teilige Karpfenrute 3,60 m , 3 lbs , für mich entdeckt. 

Mit 100 g Wurfgewicht deckt man gut den Bereich 70 - 100 m ab.

Eine klassische Brandungsrute nehm ich nur bei starker Brandung bzw. starkem Wind, dann wird's mit der karpfenrute doch zu wackelig.


----------



## Arthur (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Habe heute in Kerteminde auf Fünen bei Sturm mit Feederrute angefangen und nach 3 Würfen aufgegeben. Da ich im Hafen war und der Wind von der Seite kam lief der Schnur nicht durch die Ringe. Tage zuvor hatte es wunderbar geklappt,habe dann auf Brandungrute umgestellt, kam damit zwar raus aber genützt hat es auch nicht,eine kleine Klische war aber mehr Zufall trotz Schnur über den Finger keiner Bisserkennung.


----------



## Tino (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*



Stulle schrieb:


> Also nehmen wir mal an du hast ne 30er hauptschnur und machst da eine 45er schlagschnur dran dann wird das meist schon nicht zu werfen sein mal abgesehen von von dem wurfweitenverlust durch die Reibung



Dann nimm mal die sogenannten Tabertips.
Das sind 15 m lange Schnurabschnitte die man vor seine Hauptschnur bindet.
Die gibts in 2 Größen,zumindest zu meiner Brandungszeit,von 0,28-0,57 und 0,31-0,60 glaube ich.

Die tüddelste mit nem Blutknoten dran und vielleicht sind deine Probleme damit beseitigt.


----------



## Stulle (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Hatte ich mal probiert fürs normale Brandungsangeln sind gebrochen wie glasfasern


----------



## Plolo (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Feedern an der Küste (tips und Diskussionen)*

Tapertips sind für mich der nur Geflecht wirft sehr wichtig um nicht dauernd abrisse zu haben...

 ich denke, bei bewegter See, Kraut oder ordentlich (Seit-)Strömung kommst Du mit einer Feederrute an die Grenzen.

 Kraut gibt es meist Spätsommer bis Herbst. bewegte See/Sturm meist auch.....für Strömung kann man sich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt mit Krallenbleien behelfen...

 die meisten die ich kenne, genauso wie ich, nehmen sowieso die Spitzen so eng wie möglich zusammen um eine optimale Bissausbeute zu haben, auch Feederruten kann man senkrecht himmelwärts auf ein Dreibein stellen. Ist viel Wind da, kann auch die Bisserkennung mit Brandungsruten schwer sein. Mit Feederruten vielleicht ein bisschen früher....


----------

